# FTPP (Fat Targeted Proapoptotic Peptide) Adipotide



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

Was reading about this earlier and it said that it works by selecting fat cells and actually killing it by way of cell death to the blood vessels that supply the fat cells. Now I don't know why, but it just doesn't sound very good for you:lol: Anyone else got any opinions?


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

BigKid said:


> Was reading about this earlier and it said that it works by selecting fat cells and actually killing it by way of cell death to the blood vessels that supply the fat cells. Now I don't know why, but it just doesn't sound very good for you:lol: Anyone else got any opinions?


There was a monkey study I read ages ago A peptidomimetic targeting white fat causes weight loss and improved insulin resistance in obese monkeys. - PubMed - NCBI

Optimal dose .43mg/kg. Yikes.

Good Laboratory Practices (GLP) study in lean rhesus monkeys. A cohort of monkeys (n = 15) received three dose levels of adipotide (0.25, 0.43, and 0.75 mg/kg) daily for 28 days. Lean rhesus monkeys receiving adipotide (0.25 and 0.43 mg/kg) did not lose weight (fig. S5) Monkeys in the highest dose group either maintained their prestudy weight or displayed mild weight loss

In monkeys necropsied 24 hours after the final dose of adipotide, lesions associated with the kidney were observed and were found to be dose-dependent; such lesions were not present in the control group (Fig. 7A). The observed lesions were scored minimal to mild in the low-dose group, minimal to mild in most of the middle-dose monkeys, and minimal to moderate in the high-dose group. The primary lesions were classified as degenerative/necrotic (single-cell necrosis) and reactive/regenerative (Fig. 7B). In monkeys necropsied at the end of the recovery period, minimal tubular degeneration with few degenerate cells was observed in one monkey in the middle-dose group and in two monkeys in the high-dose group. Tubular regeneration and tubular necrosis (single cell with few necrotic cells) were minimal in all monkeys after recovery (Fig. 7C). Thus, the primary side effect of adipotide is relatively mild, predictable, and reversible renal injury and altered tubular function. Abnormal lipid accumulation (including hepatic steatosis) was not noted in any of the monkeys that received adipotide.

My take is that Kidney damage is a big effin problem. This compound kills fat cells. However, aren't immune system lymph system cells also descended from the same group as fat cells (lipocytes)? I'd be worried about collateral damage. Also, expensive as hell.. I would not run it. Too much risk..


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

Ekseliksis said:


> There was a monkey study I read ages ago A peptidomimetic targeting white fat causes weight loss and improved insulin resistance in obese monkeys. - PubMed - NCBI
> 
> Optimal dose .43mg/kg. Yikes.
> 
> ...


That's what I thought, anything that's effectively killing cells in your body is surely a no go


----------



## MrBigorexia (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sure someone will be trying this out. Just saying it won't be me! Lol. I'll give it a good 5 years of everyone else being a guinea pig first ;-)


----------

